# Just saw "10 Cloverfield Lane"



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No spoilers, safe to read.

It was interesting seeing the innards of a large underground shelter as envisioned by Hollywood. Some of it was quite unrealistic, of course. The "Home Sweet Home" sign above the jukebox was a nice touch. 

The one that really got me was the electric range, refrigerator, and 120 volt incandescent lights burning all through the place, all powered by generator. And the owner (Goodman) said he expected to stay down for 1-2 years. No evidence of solar above ground; can you imagine the fuel storage requirements!

Also, following a nuclear attack, the actor repairs the shelters' NBC filter without donning radiation protection. Ha!

The movie was funny in parts, had a slow tension build up to a surprising (for me) ending; but I hadn't seen the first movie.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I noticed the air filtration system in some of the "off the shelf" bunkers being advertised. They all seem to have the filter inside the living quarters just in front of the blower (hand and power). Wouldn't that be trapping the nucleotides in the filter canister where they can then irradiated that area of the bunker? And as sideKahr noted, how do you change it?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's only make believe ,, if there were a nuke attack now 95% of the world would be dead . Every body would send off there rockets and blow the shit out of the world at we know it now .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw this Fri and gave a review in Mozinator's first post on it. I gave it a thumbs down. Painted the prepper as a nut job, and the "visitors".... O'boy!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry about that, A Watchman. I did a search for 'Cloverfield' before I posted, but came up empty.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I was looking forward to this movie after the post I just wait till it comes to on demand and watch it for free with the 2 free movies every month.
my hopes have been crushed:upset:


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I saw the first one years ago, but I'll definitely have to watch it again. From what I understand it's departure from the first movie with the plot being focused on the aftermath and survival after the events of the original movie.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> I saw the first one years ago, but I'll definitely have to watch it again. From what I understand it's departure from the first movie with the plot being focused on the aftermath and survival after the events of the original movie.


Nope, not that kind of sequel.


----------

